# New family member in 6 weeks



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby is not happy but I am! It's my turn to pick a dog. Female 2 weeks old. Standard Poodle, apricot.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

She's beautiful !


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

so cute!!!! Love puppies


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Aw, how sweet. It's been almost 11 years since we last had a puppy in the house. Well, actually it was three that last time.

And she's a standard. I don't why more don't prefer that size, I think they have such a presence.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Standards do have a presence. This all started with my grandson's stuffed animal that feels like a poodle, LoL. Poodles feel nice. Mine won't have those big poofs, or naked butts.

I've searched thru about a hundred looking for parent genetic disease testing, eyes, hips, elbows, and this one did, and as a bonus her adults are absolutely stunning with a beautiful face. She sent me emails full of information and nutrition etc. On line, aside from good breeders, there are a bunch of people who sell "nice" poodles and have no idea what they're breeding and the dogs would finish below last in a beauty contest. This breeder seems to have puppies that are consistently beautiful. 

I like the testing of the adults. Nothing is 100%, but it's nice to do whatever can be done to not have misery in the future.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She's a sweetie for sure. I had a standard poodle once. She was a very smart dog and knew how to do tricks. Good deal Karen, you'll be happily pleased with her. (They dont shed neither.)


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I had the most wonderful Standard Poodle named Ace of Spaces or better known as Ace, Ace, Baby. God, I loved that dog! I lost him almost two years ago to bloat and I still haven't gotten over it. He was without a doubt the most loving, loyal and goofy dog I have ever had. I truly hope you find the same amount of joy in your new baby I had with Ace.

Here is a picture of the loveable doofus right before a grooming.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Aww,she's georgeous!Babies are so precious! I prefer the big dogs and the bigger breeds of chickens.Bigger means more to love!Enjoy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

zamora said:


> I had the most wonderful Standard Poodle named Ace of Spaces or better known as Ace, Ace, Baby. God, I loved that dog! I lost him almost two years ago to bloat and I still haven't gotten over it. He was without a doubt the most loving, loyal and goofy dog I have ever had. I truly hope you find the same amount of joy in your new baby I had with Ace.
> 
> Here is a picture of the loveable doofus right before a grooming.


AWESOME CUTE!!!!! I lost a JR (Parson Terrier) in '95 and would burst out crying all the time for a year. My daughter lived in Germany at the time and I would see my JR (Clementine) all the time in the house. I never told anyone because it sounded silly. My daughter comes back, and says to me one night "Mom, I see Clementine all the time!". I cried. I wasn't the only one. Oh God that was the worst loss I ever had.

Then my sister surprised me with a puppy she got attached to at a pet store. An American Eskimo. Probably the most naturally obedient dog we had, but I never really got attached to her. Lived 18 years. 12 years ago my husband wanted a Boston Terrier and I brought him home and had 11 years of seizures. The way I look at it, it's my turn to choose. And hubby said no but I bought her anyway-the apricot standard puppy. 6 weeks will be hard to wait.

Dawg, that surprising that you had a standard. I would not have pictured you with one. My husband said "no Fee fees". But they aren't are they!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I know what you mean about husbands saying no more pets.We were without a dog for over a year,a very long year.I think everybody should have at least one dog,I've had them my whole life.2 Christmas' ago my DIL's sister had the cutest puppy,from her aunt,and I ordered one,in front of the hubby.He kept his mouth shut.I got my dog a few days later and my husband loves that dog as much as I do.Seminole, I hope it turns out well for you,too.I mean really,who can not love a face like that!I hope the 6 wks go by fast for you (it probably won't) ,and that means spring will be here,too.


----------

